# SUDOER syntax



## byrnejb (Dec 8, 2021)

```
User_Alias      MONITORS = userx,usery,userz
Cmnd_Alias      LOGONS = /usr/bin/logons.sh, /usr/bin/logons
```

I have this line that I am trying to add to sudoers:

```
/usr/local/etc/sudoers.tmp: 110 lines, 3850 characters.
/usr/local/etc/sudoers:89:38: syntax error
MONITORS ALL=(ALL) NO_PASSWORD:LOGONS
```

My questions are: what is the syntax error?  What is the correct syntax to allow one small subset of users to run specific commands? How is this done?


----------



## _martin (Dec 8, 2021)

I think it should be `NOPASSWD`, not `NO_PASSWORD`.


----------



## byrnejb (Dec 8, 2021)

Yup.  That were it.  Thanks.


----------

